# Fallon's Babies... vids



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

I do have more (esp. some of them eating) but they are too big to upload to youtube... I'll have to cut them down.

So here's a couple that I did manage to upload lol!
~enjoy~


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

OH WOW!! What fun! They are just too cute, they are so big now!! Thanks so much for the video!!! Can't wait to see pics of you taking one home


----------



## Misslane&lois (Nov 18, 2007)

how adorables, cute and gorgeous they are hehehe hehehe


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Oh gosh! How cute! I love this stage! Hard to go home without one eh?


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

How can you stand it? You must be going crazy waiting for your adorable pup!! They are all sooooo very special


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Fran you have no idea!!


----------



## kathy/mi (Nov 6, 2007)

OMG so cute!!! Definately know how hard it is to wait! Do you know which one your getting yet? Geddy will love the baby boy!!! What names do you have picked out? So excited for you!!!!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

no we don't know yet which one. The names we have come up with so far for possibilites are Sawyer, Paddington & Higgins... prob. in that order.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Oh my goodness, they are all so cute and I would just want to take all of them home with me. Love the one wrestling with the elephant.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

If I remember right that was orange girl!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

What fun!!!! THey are looking great!


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

Those are all sooo adorable! I just wanna get in there and get chewed on too


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

They are too cute! And I LOVE the name Sawyer! 

He's actually my favorite person on the TV show Lost.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

My too... I love the show LOST. But it also works in another way too... Geddy was named after the lead singer of "Rush" and one of their hit songs is "Tom Sawyer".


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Lego&Jacub said:


> ...But it also works in another way too... Geddy was named after the lead singer of "Rush" and one of their hit songs is "Tom Sawyer".


So are you saying "Sawyer" would be Geddy's dog then? 

We often refer to Sidney as Sophie's dog. She actually gets jealous of me... If Sid gives me too much attention she will insert herself between Sid and me and try to take him away from me, so she can have him all to herself. And often times it works! so in that sense I guess Sidney really is Sophie's dog.

Those puppies are growing fast... bet you just can't wait to get your's home. When's the 'pick-up' date?


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Pickup date for us is Dec 29th!!! We can now start the 10, 9. 8 countdown lol!!


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Lego&Jacub said:


> Pickup date for us is Dec 29th!!! We can now start the 10, 9. 8 countdown lol!!


Hey Sandra... why not start a Puppy Homecoming "Count-Down" thread and everyday give us a thought going through your head or Stu's about this puppy? ..like, any second thoughts? fears? anticipations? preparations?


----------



## JensDreamboy (May 25, 2007)

When will you know which lucky pup is yours?


----------



## HuntersMomma (Sep 25, 2007)

aaawww too cute


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Honestly is there anything cuter than that! Thanks for sharing... I could stare at them all day and they would keep me smiling.


----------

